# Women Are Rough On The Ratings



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I know this is likely to catch some heat from the women drivers, but it's true in my experience. 

For the past four weeks I've been a perfect 5.0, guys were the accounts holder on every ride. Last night I picked up nothing but women and my ratings took at hit on both Uber and Lfyt. They took enough of a hit to knock my ratings on both down. Lyft from a 4.93 to a 4.87 and Uber from a 4.88 to a 4.86. 

What the deal why are women so angry? Nothing out of the ordinary happened, pleasant conversation, compliments on how clean my car is compared to others they've been in, recommended some places to go etc. 

Or are women simply getting back at men for centuries of a male dominated society?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not have any problem with the females' ratings.

On UberX, the best tippers that I have are female.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not have any problem with the females' ratings.
> 
> On UberX, the best tippers that I have are female.


I consistently get my best tips from the guys.

Who knows maybe it's because we're a weekend/vacation destination.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> I know this is likely to catch some heat from the women drivers, but it's true in my experience.
> 
> For the past four weeks I've been a perfect 5.0, guys were the accounts holder on every ride. Last night I picked up nothing but women and my ratings took at hit on both Uber and Lfyt. They took enough of a hit to knock my ratings on both down. Lyft from a 4.93 to a 4.87 and Uber from a 4.88 to a 4.86.
> 
> ...


SHOWER .
DEODERANT.
DRESS NICE.

LIGHT NAME BRAND COLOGNE.

COMB HAIR.

CLEAN & CLIP FINGERNAILS .

PLAY LOCAL TOP 40 STATION ON RADIO.

Ask how their day is going.
Ask how they like Uber.
Ask what could Uber do better.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> SHOWER .
> DEODERANT.
> DRESS NICE.
> 
> ...


What's this shower thing you speak of?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> What's this shower thing you speak of?


Just rub one of these all over ,then rub down the passenger door handles with it . . .


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I have had very similar experience from both male and female riders. I've been tipped evenly by both genders. It's difficult to distinguish which gender gives higher ratings, tips more often, arrives early, etc. I've even gotten the same tips from younger riders as much as the older ones. The only disparity I can make is that all riders who bring pets were female...I have yet to get a male passenger who brought a pet. 

Bottom line, it comes down to character.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Stop talking to their t!ts...


I'm allergic to plastic!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Using gender, race or religious affiliation to explain a wholly subjective occurrence displays an inherent bias. Your first statement, "I know this is likely to catch some heat from the women drivers", is demonstrative of this bias! As if only a woman would take exception to your premise. I do and I'm all dude. Perhaps your female pax intuit your misogynistic proclivities and rate you accordingly..? Look within brah!


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Drivers are constantly being overly nice to women it isn't normal and quite creepy. 

Just do your job and stop worrying


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> I'm allergic to plastic!


You know,the fake ones GLOW if you hold a flashlight to them . . .


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Drivers are constantly being overly nice to women it isn't normal and quite creepy.
> 
> Just do your job and stop worrying


World is coming to an end when I've to agree with our in-house Troll Meister!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Just rub one of these all over ,then rub down the passenger door handles with it . . .


The makeup remover ones work better


----------



## Pecunia (Jul 7, 2016)

women are definitely tougher on rating...
And I am a female good-looking good smelling driver....
Actually it's easy to explain from psychological point of view... women in general are tending to be more perfectionists and more critical


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Pecunia said:


> women are definitely tougher on rating...
> And I am a female good-looking good smelling driver....
> Actually it's easy to explain from psychological point of view... women in general are tending to be more perfectionists and more critical


I'm sure you get great ratings and tips from men than from women! When you say you are a good smelling driver, is it from perfume or Au Natural?


----------



## Pecunia (Jul 7, 2016)

Plus we have periods, pregnancies and all kind hormonal fluctuations that make you feel like you want to destroy half of population (and we are talking about low rating)
BUT...if you are an attractive male with positive tosteteron video you are guaranteed 5 stars at any time..


----------



## Pecunia (Jul 7, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> I'm sure you get great ratings and tips from men than from women! When you say you are a good smelling driver, is it from perfume or Au Natural?


Neither one...Shower with Loccitane product!!! Loccitane is pricey but it's worth it. That's why I am ubering on the streets prostituting my precious baby, my beloved A4


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Using gender, race or religious affiliation to explain a wholly subjective occurrence displays an inherent bias. Your first statement, "I know this is likely to catch some heat from the women drivers", is demonstrative of this bias! As if only a woman would take exception to your premise. I do and I'm all dude. Perhaps your female pax intuit your misogynistic proclivities and rate you accordingly..? Look within brah!


You should really read this article, it is you almost to a tee!

http://www.danoah.com/2014/02/20-ways-to-tell-when-someone-is-acting-out-of-insecurity.html


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> You should really read this article, it is you almost to a tee!
> 
> http://www.danoah.com/2014/02/20-ways-to-tell-when-someone-is-acting-out-of-insecurity.html


Seriously you can sit there in Georgia and tell me this article fits me to a T when you have no personal face to face experience with me? How long did it take you to get that armchair psychology degree to diagnose someone over the Internet?

If you and kc ub'ing! want to diagnose me as a mysogynist for speaking the truth based on my personal experience so be it. What to you have to say about Pecunia's statements? Please use that armchair degree, she's a woman hating woman right? With statements like these she has to be right?



Pecunia said:


> women are definitely tougher on rating...
> And I am a female good-looking good smelling driver....
> Actually it's easy to explain from psychological point of view... women in general are tending to be more perfectionists and more critical





Pecunia said:


> Plus we have periods, pregnancies and all kind hormonal fluctuations that make you feel like you want to destroy half of population (and we are talking about low rating)
> BUT...if you are an attractive male with positive tosteteron video you are guaranteed 5 stars at any time..


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Beur said:


> Seriously you can sit there in Georgia and tell me this article fits me to a T when you have no personal face to face experience with me? How long did it take you to get that armchair psychology degree to diagnose someone over the Internet?
> 
> If you and kc ub'ing! want to diagnose me as a mysogynist for speaking the truth based on my personal experience so be it. What to you have to say about Pecunia's statements? Please use that armchair degree, she's a woman hating woman right? With statements like these she has to be right?


Pump the breaks bro, that was a reply to KC not you. If you look I quoted his post, not yours.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Pump the breaks bro, that was a reply to KC not you. If you look I quoted his post, not yours.


I apologize for the misunderstanding.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Sorry Beur, just busting onions with over the top hyperbole and over generalization. I thought the fratty, "look within brah" closer would seal the joke and make my humorous intent clear. Though I believe in the sentiments I expressed, my use of them to judge you based on one post was in jest. I was out of line and do apologize.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Hate to say it seems like if most of my trips that day are with female riders my ratings will take a hit. Sad but true.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Be attractive.
Don't smoke, women hate that shit.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Be attractive.
> Don't smoke, women hate that shit.


Don't smoke never had never will!


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Beur said:


> I know this is likely to catch some heat from the women drivers, but it's true in my experience.
> 
> For the past four weeks I've been a perfect 5.0, guys were the accounts holder on every ride. Last night I picked up nothing but women and my ratings took at hit on both Uber and Lfyt. They took enough of a hit to knock my ratings on both down. Lyft from a 4.93 to a 4.87 and Uber from a 4.88 to a 4.86.
> 
> ...


Some women will rate you poorly for not being their type or some other bull shit....like if they like tall dark hair guys and you are a short guy with red hair......


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Its funny I know a female driver who does uber and the one thing we both agree on is at least 80% of the riders at least from our area are female. I did 10 pickups tonight 9 female. Basically im getting screwed again.

Funny thing I want to mention I had a rider complain to uber that my car had a smell. I know who it was and re rated them. The Rider before the complaint had smoke smell all over their clothes well after I dropped her off heard the ping and the pickup was 3 blocks away so putting down all my windows helped but not completely.

Hate to say it but when you get a cab, bus, limo or uber your sharing the veichle with other folks, its not going to smell like roses all the damn time. Idiot riders.


----------



## ChesterCountyUber (Jun 17, 2016)

Shouldn't this whole thread been deleted as sexist? Mine was deleted for naming an ethnic group - reason - it was "discriminatory".


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

Most women are good to me on rating with the exception of Latin and some African-American women. I am Mexican- American male and not being racist just honest. I am nice to everyone and do not judge but in my research this is what I have discovered.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> SHOWER .
> DEODERANT.
> DRESS NICE.
> 
> ...


You'd have to offer me a lot more than .85 a mile to go through that every day.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah, I too have noticed that about 75% of my rating hits are after dropping off a female pax... Hmmm...

Actually, when I get 1 female, it's usually fine, but groups of girls 2 or more - have a very high chance of giving poor ratings for some reason.

I had one real spoiled / entitled one fairly recently, two girls hopped in my car and one was carrying one of those tiny dogs. They were from Portland. Right away I should have known driving them was not worth it, as they would certainly find some miniscule reason to rate me a 1 or 2 star. I should have kicked them out of the car right then and there for having the dog and said "Sorry, no pets" but against my better judgement I drove them the two miles they wanted to go to some bagel shop, we had decent conversation, but then sure enough after dropping them my rating dropped by .02. 

I never used to be sexist, but after driving for Uber I have become deeply suspicious of all female pax, they are simply way too nitpicky.

Especially if they are silent the whole ride and act like they don't want to talk to you at all, you're screwed.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

I find women tend to rate much bettter. Men my age who are with their partners rate the worst.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Here in Puerto Rico has been mostly 50/50.


----------



## vegasheat (Jul 13, 2016)

I Always get high rating from women. My dings have been from one fool who wears a robe everywhere and thinks he is going to be a star (refuse to pick him up again) and 6 figure business men who think I cheated them out of $1.50 by going the long way.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

It's all about emotions with(most) girls. I guess one should focus more on how they feel to get better ratings. I don't know, I still don't get girls.


----------



## deepfriar (Sep 28, 2016)

Beur said:


> I know this is likely to catch some heat from the women drivers, but it's true in my experience.
> 
> For the past four weeks I've been a perfect 5.0, guys were the accounts holder on every ride. Last night I picked up nothing but women and my ratings took at hit on both Uber and Lfyt. They took enough of a hit to knock my ratings on both down. Lyft from a 4.93 to a 4.87 and Uber from a 4.88 to a 4.86.
> 
> ...


Confirmation bias. Also, there's no statistical accuracy in your claims. How many men did you pick up in the past four weeks? Was anything different about you in those four weeks and the night you picked up only women? If you picked up 10 women on that night, and a few rated you lower than normal, does it make sense to say that "women are angry"? Or perhaps, did only one or two passengers have an issue?

You're never going to improve if you always assume that it's the wimmenfolk at fault. (And no, periods and pregnancy do not make women give tougher ratings on Uber... crack open a science book from this century, people.)


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Maybe the problem isn't with the women passengers, you could be genetically unfit to exist in society, like so many other male drivers.

There's always the Army.


----------



## phirenze (Sep 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> LIGHT NAME BRAND COLOGNE.


Don't do this, please.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> SHOWER .
> DEODERANT.
> DRESS NICE.
> 
> ...


What about bengay? That has quite the scent!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> I'm allergic to plastic!


Maybe lot's of LGBT bars in your area and you haven't picked up on the right vibs?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> What's this shower thing you speak of?


Agreed, clean clothes are more important with a nice fabric softener smell. We're just cabs without a light on the roof, why shower? Can't afford my water and gas bill with Uber pay anyway!


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

To the OP..*"Women Are Rough On The Ratings" Yes. Yes they can be. *


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Many women are spoiled rotten in American society. Even Obese women think they deserve a 6'3" millionaire with 8 pack abs. Many of these women consider any man under 6 feet tall a manlet, it doesn't matter that that woman happens to be 4'11" tall. She will still have a minimum requirement of 6'0" for men.
It doesn't matter if this type of woman makes minimum wage, she will still considered any man that makes less than 75k a loser. This type of woman will hit her boyfriend with a hammer but think that any man who ever hits a woman(even in self defense) is worse than Hitler. These women have been getting away with murder their whole lives so giving an Uber driver a 1 star for being too ugly, fat, poor, short, or a million other invalid reasons doesn't even register as unfair to these women.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Im a new father so sharing that always seems to sit well with female passengers. Many of them talk about their relationship with their dad, good or bad and we go from there. 

I feel like customer service is even moreso important with women. Men are more likely to be like "Just get us there safely"


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Many women are spoiled rotten in American society. Even Obese women think they deserve a 6'3" millionaire with 8 pack abs. Many of these women consider any man under 6 feet tall a manlet, it doesn't matter that that woman happens to be 4'11" tall. She will still have a minimum requirement of 6'0" for men.
> It doesn't matter if this type of woman makes minimum wage, she will still considered any man that makes less than 75k a loser. This type of woman will hit her boyfriend with a hammer but think that any man who ever hits a woman(even in self defense) is worse than Hitler. These women have been getting away with murder their whole lives so giving an Uber driver a 1 star for being too ugly, fat, poor, short, or a million other invalid reasons doesn't even register as unfair to these women.


Ain't that the truth especially in big cities. If their drunk makes the problem 10 times worse.

One of the many reasons I won't do pickups in a city like Philadelphia now the further away I get away from their its better.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

1 star any ***** that gets in he car and doesn't have a sandwich for you. She gets mouthy, make her ride in the trunk with the monkey.


----------



## Flex (Jun 3, 2016)

Talk religion and politics in the car and be very opinionated while your doing it. Discount their views and then make them feel like they know nothing. They love that!


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

Agreed, my toughest ratings come from white, females, around the college age.
They can be brutal when rating. Im a white female as well so I have nothing against the sex or race. I have a steady 4.96 so when I get a rating below a 5, I know it and see it pretty fast


----------



## reginageorge (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi. I'm super new here. Been driving for a month and I did notice that females are the ones that rate me low. Not all of them, but if there is someone to rate me low, it will be a woman. I have no idea why. I'm a female myself, and I have no idea what I'm supposed to do for them to not rate me low. Super frustrating. 
Also females don't talk to you as much as guys. Bleah. I almost immediately I roll my eyes when I know the client is female now.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> You should really read this article, it is you almost to a tee!
> 
> http://www.danoah.com/2014/02/20-ways-to-tell-when-someone-is-acting-out-of-insecurity.html


You know, sometimes when you call another person an asshole (to their face or describing them to someone else) it's not out of insecurity, it's because they're an asshole.


----------



## HighFiberDiet (Oct 8, 2016)

Beur, I think u got a point about women giving out lower ratings.

I've noticed the same trend. Had a night where only picked up female passengers, next day ratings took a tumble.

Guys are just less of a hassle.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Young females expect more nowadays. More of everything. More attention, more money,
more validation, more choices and options. Ergo, they are more often rough on drivers...

I miss the days of Ward and June Cleaver.....










 <---- ...he says Ward looks like he's about to drive one into center field. Who's pitching on that mound ?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I have same observation. 
Only Uber can scientifically document such prejudices. It will be interesting if Uber does things like that to educate all users of its platform


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Overall, the women are better than the men, but the crazy women are some of the worst.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What's funny about this whole thread is that none of you know who rated you what with any degree of certainty. I haven't noticed any difference not do I care, as long as my rating is over 4.75 I'm good to go driving select in my area.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Beur said:


> I know this is likely to catch some heat from the women drivers, but it's true in my experience.
> 
> For the past four weeks I've been a perfect 5.0, guys were the accounts holder on every ride. Last night I picked up nothing but women and my ratings took at hit on both Uber and Lfyt. They took enough of a hit to knock my ratings on both down. Lyft from a 4.93 to a 4.87 and Uber from a 4.88 to a 4.86.
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought it might be your attitude. Obviously you're pretty judgmental of women to even come out and say any of this. You thought the conversation was going smooth but it's a high possibility you were making them uncomfortable in some way and they just wanted to get over with the ride. Here's something I here from female passengers a lot.

This guy was totally trying to hit on me, or made me uncomfortable he asked where I lived, worked, if I had a boyfriend, and other totally detailed and personal stuff.

Seriously dudes think a little about women get into cars with complete strangers and you start probing about every aspect of their life. You might call them sweety or honey (****ing annoying by the way) or you just think you're having polite conversation but she doesn't know you from hell and high water and as a woman we are always told that if we get raped, murdered, beaten, kidnapped it might totally be our fault because we gave out too much information(not just men say this women too), showed too much skin, got too drunk, showed a little collar bone, etc. So when women get into a car with a complete stranger who is the opposite sex who were always told we're doing something wrong that entices them or leads them on, women get on the defensive unconsciously. They are probably trying to act like the conversation is nice but they're also thinking about why you're asking it and wondering if you going to murder them and if they're asking it for some untoward reason.

Think about it when girls are in middle school and high school they're taught that if you dress a certain way it will distract the boys because who knows what they'll do. Personally I think that's insulting to men but men are OK with that presumption, so whatever. This is something that is instilled in women at a young age even from their fathers and brothers. So maybe when you're talking to a complete stranger who is a woman in your car think about that and maybe talk about things that aren't so related to their lives. Talk about the weather, a game (girls like sports), animals, or things that aren't too personal. You are probably a good dude except for that attitude but just look at the news everyday and we see women who are getting assaulted, beat, abused, raped and saying these things happened and then someone saying well maybe she asked for it, what was she wearing, maybe she said something to give him the wrong idea. It's tiring, and maybe this post is partially harsh because this Donald Trump shit is pissing me off and everyone making excuses for him is pissing me off and I'm so tired from this election season which is ****ing draining but you're attitude also is totally dismissing that you might be doing something wrong.. (Also, if you're a Trump fan and you say well Hillary's husband did this, or Hillary did this, how the **** does that justify anything he did?)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Have you ever thought it might be your attitude. Obviously you're pretty judgmental of women to even come out and say any of this. You thought the conversation was going smooth but it's a high possibility you were making them uncomfortable in some way and they just wanted to get over with the ride. Here's something I here from female passengers a lot.
> 
> This guy was totally trying to hit on me, or made me uncomfortable he asked where I lived, worked, if I had a boyfriend, and other totally detailed and personal stuff.
> 
> ...


I wanted to say something like "nice to see a woman who has a head on her shoulders for a change" but even I can't quite rise to that level of a-hole smartassery. I appreciate the perspective, something I guess I've instinctively known but great to see you spell it out so clearly. Even with guys, I tend to keep the conversation away from personal details, I will let the pax steer the conversation to the level they want to since I don't mind talking about anything aside from politics or religion.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wanted to say something like "nice to see a woman who has a head on her shoulders for a change" but even I can't quite rise to that level of a-hole smartassery. I appreciate the perspective, something I guess I've instinctively known but great to see you spell it out so clearly. Even with guys, I tend to keep the conversation away from personal details, I will let the pax steer the conversation to the level they want to since I don't mind talking about anything aside from politics or religion.


Lol that would of been funny. But yeah your way works too.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

One problem may be the rating system itself and the fact that women are probably more likely to bother to rate their ride. Most riders have no idea that a 4 rating is bad. It is likely they think that a 4 rating is good, but not quite a "perfect" experience a 5 rating would be. 

If the topic comes up, I clarify that the only good rating as far as Uber is concerned is a 5 and that unless the rider was really bad, they should likely just not rate that ride.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Have you ever thought it might be your attitude. Obviously you're pretty judgmental of women to even come out and say any of this. You thought the conversation was going smooth but it's a high possibility you were making them uncomfortable in some way and they just wanted to get over with the ride. Here's something I here from female passengers a lot.
> 
> This guy was totally trying to hit on me, or made me uncomfortable he asked where I lived, worked, if I had a boyfriend, and other totally detailed and personal stuff.
> 
> ...


When one makes an observation or expresses a thought based on their experience it's not being judgemental. If you placed your victimhood to the side and read the post from an open perspective instead of from that of victim you would have seen the conversation was pretty inane, recommendations on where to go, compliments in how clean the car was.

I'd say based on your rambling diatribe you're a fairly judgemental person. You're totally dismissing that the women may just be at fault, perhaps like you an axe to grind against men.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Beur said:


> When one makes an observation or expresses a thought based on their experience it's not being judgemental. If you placed your victimhood to the side and read the post from an open perspective instead of from that of victim you would have seen the conversation was pretty inane, recommendations on where to go, compliments in how clean the car was.
> 
> I'd say based on your rambling diatribe you're a fairly judgemental person. You're totally dismissing that the women may just be at fault, perhaps like you an axe to grind against men.


Excuse me I was talking about the first post and you plainly saying maybe its because women are getting back at men because it was a male dominated society. That is judgemental idiot. I hadn't read the other post at the time so maybe you should check your assumptions. And everything I said was from experience too or is that not valid because you dont agree with it? I did not judge you as I said you might be a nice person or did you look beyond that. I guess I was wrong on that one.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I still want to know how anyone knows whether it's men or women giving them low ratings. Last I checked, my ratings weren't broken down that way.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I still want to know how anyone knows whether it's men or women giving them low ratings. Last I checked, my ratings weren't broken down that way.


Mine either plus people forget they dont have to rate drivers right away so the rating might be from some time before.


----------



## reginageorge (Oct 14, 2016)

Seriously, most fun conversations happened with guy-riders. Women do not speak to me unless I say a cheerful Hi! How are ya. And that does NOT guarantee a conversation from their part. They'll say fine, thanks, that's about it, and I drive. 
At the end, low rating. F off then. 
And trust me the low rating is not based on my car or my driving. 
In almost two months I remember just two females being totally open and cheerful, and gave me awesome time while driving. 
I also hate it when couples get into my car and start ignoring me while having a total "private" conversation between them, like an uber is a place for that. 
People, wake up. If you get into an uber, talk the weather up, don't make it so awkward!


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Not really, some women rated me 5 ,some will rate you 1 ,depond if you're their kind of men ,BUT IF THE ARE lesb..... definitely they will stick you with 1star lollllllll kidding


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Well if a woman wanna talk during a ride I talk and keep conversation untill the trip end, if I she or they don't talk I don't give a damn lol , who cares, trust me I got some girls just boring if they speak to you so I prefer to just answer and show im quit person so they just leave me alone haha


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Many women are spoiled rotten in American society. Even Obese women think they deserve a 6'3" millionaire with 8 pack abs. Many of these women consider any man under 6 feet tall a manlet, it doesn't matter that that woman happens to be 4'11" tall. She will still have a minimum requirement of 6'0" for men.
> It doesn't matter if this type of woman makes minimum wage, she will still considered any man that makes less than 75k a loser. This type of woman will hit her boyfriend with a hammer but think that any man who ever hits a woman(even in self defense) is worse than Hitler. These women have been getting away with murder their whole lives so giving an Uber driver a 1 star for being too ugly, fat, poor, short, or a million other invalid reasons doesn't even register as unfair to these women.


Lollllllll man you are completely right about these statements, American women don't attract me a lot ,not realy beautifull or nice ,except some ,i can say 90 percents are rude spoiled and ugly,by the other side european girls beatutifull sexy and nice , here un the usa most of the time I have arguments with them, they think you will fall down for them, and when you ignore them they think you are a gay lol


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Some of the people criticizing the OP seem to be vindicating him, to me.

"Don't be too nice."
"Tailor your appearance to the tastes of women."
"Don't ask them 'overly personal' questions, like where they live."
etc. etc.

In other words, walk on eggshells.

...but it's not the women who are picky or demanding.

I think it's a small minority of women who have such entitled outlooks, but they certainly exist. It's The Princess And The Pea syndrome. One gave me a low rating because she wanted to go a different route than the one suggested by my GPS. Her way was, in fact, better. But I don't run Google.



empresstabitha said:


> Seriously dudes think a little about women get into cars with complete strangers and you start probing about every aspect of their life. You might call them sweety or honey (&%[email protected]!*ing annoying by the way) or you just think you're having polite conversation but she doesn't know you from hell and high water and as a woman we are always told that if we get raped, murdered, beaten, kidnapped it might totally be our fault because we gave out too much information(not just men say this women too), showed too much skin, got too drunk, showed a little collar bone, etc. So when women get into a car with a complete stranger who is the opposite sex who were always told we're doing something wrong that entices them or leads them on, women get on the defensive unconsciously. They are probably trying to act like the conversation is nice but they're also thinking about why you're asking it and wondering if you going to murder them and if they're asking it for some untoward reason.
> 
> Think about it when girls are in middle school and high school they're taught that if you dress a certain way it will distract the boys because who knows what they'll do. Personally I think that's insulting to men but men are OK with that presumption, so whatever. This is something that is instilled in women at a young age even from their fathers and brothers. So maybe when you're talking to a complete stranger who is a woman in your car think about that and maybe talk about things that aren't so related to their lives. Talk about the weather, a game (girls like sports), animals, or things that aren't too personal. You are probably a good dude except for that attitude but just look at the news everyday and we see women who are getting assaulted, beat, abused, raped and saying these things happened and then someone saying well maybe she asked for it, what was she wearing, maybe she said something to give him the wrong idea. It's tiring, and maybe this post is partially harsh because this Donald Trump shit is pissing me off and everyone making excuses for him is pissing me off and I'm so tired from this election season which is &%[email protected]!*ing draining but you're attitude also is totally dismissing that you might be doing something wrong.. (Also, if you're a Trump fan and you say well Hillary's husband did this, or Hillary did this, how the &%[email protected]!* does that justify anything he did?)


Holy crap. Yes, it is perfectly reasonable to screw over random people who work in customer service because of your political and ideological hang ups and frustrations.

Imagine a conservative saying he stiffed a random black waiter because of Black Lives Matter. That's how you sound.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Her way was better,but short-cuts are after bad (awful roads which kill your cars shocks tires struts. .) because she want to save some pennies or 1-2-3$ ? F...uck that,uber already cheap ,these crappy women passengers, not saying all but like 10-20 percents are realy crappy mental sick picky , got this b....itch, she was picky ,bullshit, you request uberx 2001 +, she like to get in new model lol , go request uberblack, she report, my car ,quality appearance, bullshi........t, you want a ride or you wanna take a pic with the car lol ,report her rude passenger plus she had bad smells lollllllll. , I got 4 reports like this, 3 from women, one from a guy ( he was paying 3.8x or 3.9x. He went crazy how he pay almost 4x and getting a 2002 car , he was not shy ,he asked me ,brother how comes you drive this old car,for uber, I answered buddy, uber request 2001 + ,if you don't like it don't get in, Done .and when the fees are normal you have to tips,other wise will not take you. Uber Normal fees 90cents a mile , even for 1990 car is not worth it . Uber make surge to help drivers get some extra money, if there was no surge, there will be no drivers, uber charged 2,26$a mile ,with a car 2004+. something when they started, after 2005. Then they cut the price you less half, and put 2000,cars models, I don't mind to buy 2006-7 car BUT IF UBER Put THE Price Back TO 2.25$ And 10$ Cancel feees, He Was Shocked, He Think All Uber Drivers Are Stupid, Told Him buddy,Buy A 2007 car,Come PICKUP Me And Drive Me 5 Miles Away , will give you 5$ That's Your Trip , If You PICKUP A Cab, You Will Pay at least 15-20$ in a camry 1998 or so and you won't complain, but when you pay 20$ with uber you got crazy, you wanna always pay 5$ , for what? For gaz? Tax?.....car maintenance, go...fu...ck yourself lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I think most cheapskate "entitled" pax are usually rough on the ratings. I don't think gender has anything to do with it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

All my reports and i mean all are from alpha women. most backseat drivers in my experience are women. I thibk its telling. I had 5 females on sunday (part timer) 2 reports. I think ill just cancel on females below 4.8 rating for now.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I still want to know how anyone knows whether it's men or women giving them low ratings. Last I checked, my ratings weren't broken down that way.


its not but after so long driving uber you can tell who is likely to low rate you and who isnt. as a part timer i may have only 10 rides in 1 week. This is even easier to tell. When i get a bossy female i get either reported or big ding on rating that day or week. You know its not the few guys u had good convos with rating u 1 star. im not saying they dont but most of the time in my experience its women. They are more picky and entitled. As i posted sunday i had 5 females and bam 2 reports


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> its not but after so long driving uber you can tell who is likely to low rate you and who isnt. as a part timer i may have only 10 rides in 1 week. This is even easier to tell. When i get a bossy female i get either reported or big ding on rating that day or week. You know its not the few guys u had good convos with rating u 1 star. im not saying they dont but most of the time in my experience its women. They are more picky and entitled. As i posted sunday i had 5 females and bam 2 reports


I don't know, maybe it's the Barry White I have playing  but over 5K trips under my belt and I don't seem to have an issue. Had a woman who was head of accounting for a fortune 500 company division and she had strong opinions as to how she wanted to go but we had a delightful conversation on a $30 select ride and all was good. They can boss me around direction wise all they want for that kind of money.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't know, maybe it's the Barry White I have playing  but over 5K trips under my belt and I don't seem to have an issue. Had a woman who was head of accounting for a fortune 500 company division and she had strong opinions as to how she wanted to go but we had a delightful conversation on a $30 select ride and all was good. They can boss me around direction wise all they want for that kind of money.


i lived in raliegh , souther women are better i think , in big cities they are more alpha females.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> All my reports and i mean all are from alpha women. most backseat drivers in my experience are women. I thibk its telling. I had 5 females on sunday (part timer) 2 reports. I think ill just cancel on females below 4.8 rating for now.


Most (>90%) of my backseat drivers are men. Almost all the women just let me drive. I'm female. So maybe no one trusts the opposite sex? Men think women can't drive (I don't know why--maybe a guy can explain), and women think men won't go the best way (because of their reputation for not being willing to ask for directions?)

Define "alpha women" by the way?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> When one makes an observation or expresses a thought based on their experience it's not being judgemental. If you placed your victimhood to the side and read the post from an open perspective instead of from that of victim you would have seen the conversation was pretty inane, recommendations on where to go, compliments in how clean the car was.
> 
> I'd say based on your rambling diatribe you're a fairly judgemental person. You're totally dismissing that the women may just be at fault, perhaps like you an axe to grind against men.


You are coming across the same way a white person would trying to tell a black person there is no racism and to just get over it.

You are so INCREDIBLY not getting it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis Clearly you are just not getting it. Let me spell it out for you:

Alpha Woman: A woman who is not deferential to all men. Alt. A woman who has penis envy.

Seriously though, I have a hunch there is some kind of interaction effect going on here. I don't really even look at my pax, getting in or otherwise, so I have no idea if they are attractive or ugly, thin or heavy, .... I really don't care. I throw out an opener and they can talk or or not, if I see the glow of a phone I mostly leave them alone. As a result I don't really notice much of a difference between male and female (although topics of conversation can be different) , black or white, .... You get the picture. I think however if one is sizing each one up as a good lay or not, they might give off a different vibe and get a different reaction.


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I throw out an opener and they can talk or or not, if I see the glow of a phone I mostly leave them alone.


I'm a happy driver when I see eyes staring at a screen for the entire ride in the backseat with hardly any talk ... EVEN better when they have headphones on. I heart quiet, peaceful rides, long or short.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Are the several women who echoed the complaint also leering perverts?

I'm sure if someone observed that men are often messier, and more likely to leave trash, they wouldn't be accused of perving out on their male pax.

Ain't a big deal. I like women riders. They are easy to talk to. They smell better. But, a small number are fussy and entitled. These individuals might ding you, so be careful. 

Got nothing to do with rape, sexual harassment, etc. Jesus.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> SHOWER .
> DEODERANT.
> DRESS NICE.
> 
> ...


Oh you mean lick their assholes while they ***** about a 60 cent a mile ride in a town were a cab cost 3 bucks a mile. **** THESE ENTITLED *****ES next you gonna be saying give them candy and water. If you get in an uber and get a safe ride in a car that is cleaner than a cab you should be 5 starring at least. And you should for sure be tipping on top of that but, Id bet these *****es just love to 3 star and stiff people. You know what I do when people ***** I rate them 1 star so I never see them again and dont worry about the ratings hit. She can ride with all the smelly Indian guys around here until she figures it out. You should maintain some standards but jesus dont go above and beyond for the maybe 60 cents a mile you are making. These people want to rate you like they are in some ****ing limo when they are paying for a hay rack ride.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

VegasR said:


> Some of the people criticizing the OP seem to be vindicating him, to me.
> 
> "Don't be too nice."
> "Tailor your appearance to the tastes of women."
> ...


 I don't know where the heck you got political or ideological hangups from that post, but OK.......


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Once again I just wanna say that the probability of getting less than 5 star , 90% you can get it from a woman , 80% from a man. It's kind reflect the American Society which women dominate men, so she want to show that she can control you as well ,but not me, I drop off tow girls get the fuc......k of the car, if you get 100 rating less than 5 stars, it could be 60 from women Done. Listen but the good thing that most ppl who tip are women ,my 80 percent tips comes from women. Brief, I treat every body equal and very nice regarding their race ,gender, religion age...ect not because of the law,because we are all the same (human being) so if someone won't treat you well automatically you will react depond on your personality and on the situation you are in,I would definitely react badly ( for many reasons) the main reason is the pay, you pay 1/3 what you pay for a cab and still open your mouth. If she is paying 3x surge then its ok ( women who pay the surge are nice and quiet but those who shii.....t on you , are the cheap pax regard of their gender who are waiting untill the surge gone off ,I'm not talking about who can not afford paying thay.once I was working in a restaurant, the boss was talking hey you do this after do that. ...in a bossy way, I told him gooo fu..ck yourself self..I'm allset.. said that to many lollllllll, oh what happened bla bla .... I said if you pay 20-25 $ an hour I don't mind even you told me come here mo...ther fu..cker lol do this do that, but for a ****ing crappy 10-12$ pay no and million times nooo and you have to say thank you instead and talk nicely. So I don't mind if a pax paying 5$ a mile for minimum 5 miles trip and I knew he or she would rate me 5 stars lol I don't mine if she said mothe..r fu....cker take this turn ..ect lol ...I don't give damn of bad words, they comes from one ears go out the other ear while you are paying quite well lol, but less pay, the words stays in and I react very badly loool.end of story


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> Have you ever thought it might be your attitude. Obviously you're pretty judgmental of women to even come out and say any of this. You thought the conversation was going smooth but it's a high possibility you were making them uncomfortable in some way and they just wanted to get over with the ride. Here's something I here from female passengers a lot.
> 
> This guy was totally trying to hit on me, or made me uncomfortable he asked where I lived, worked, if I had a boyfriend, and other totally detailed and personal stuff.
> 
> ...


Wow so now it is the drivers fault that women decide to feel uncomfortable? If they do not want to get in a car with a complete stranger than they need to stop using Uber and Lyft. It is not us that order them to come get them.

Some drivers ask a couple of questions just to give the passengers an opportunity to start a conversation, if questions like where do you work make you uncomfortable than how do you have any conversations at all?

As for Trump, he is a great example of the fear that all of us men have to live with daily. Alone with a women, if she accuses you of something than you are automatically guilty. Don't believe me than reread what you wrote and then go research what has come out about the women accusing him of these things. Their own family and friends are saying they are lying, there are leaked emails from wikileaks talking about finding women to falsely accuse Trump, some said that they were at events that were not even held those years, witnesses that were in the room say it did not happen, and the accusations all stopped as soon as Trump said he would be suing them in a court of law and they would have to provide proof or witnesses that what they accused him of actually happened. Sorry a women getting hit on may ruin her day, but a man being accused of any type of sexual assault will easily ruin their lives.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

the rebel said:


> Wow so now it is the drivers fault that women decide to feel uncomfortable? If they do not want to get in a car with a complete stranger than they need to stop using Uber and Lyft. It is not us that order them to come get them.
> 
> Some drivers ask a couple of questions just to give the passengers an opportunity to start a conversation, if questions like where do you work make you uncomfortable than how do you have any conversations at all?
> 
> As for Trump, he is a great example of the fear that all of us men have to live with daily. Alone with a women, if she accuses you of something than you are automatically guilty. Don't believe me than reread what you wrote and then go research what has come out about the women accusing him of these things. Their own family and friends are saying they are lying, there are leaked emails from wikileaks talking about finding women to falsely accuse Trump, some said that they were at events that were not even held those years, witnesses that were in the room say it did not happen, and the accusations all stopped as soon as Trump said he would be suing them in a court of law and they would have to provide proof or witnesses that what they accused him of actually happened. Sorry a women getting hit on may ruin her day, but a man being accused of any type of sexual assault will easily ruin their lives.


I guess Trump in your mind has never done anything bad against woman. You can find anytbing to say someone is lying but you weren't there. And I'm not just basing my view of Trump from these accusers his words have already proven he is and videos like this have already proven he is:

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_58137b85e4b0390e69cfbbba

Not to mention Trump ealking in on the naked woman at his competitioms and then when someone accuses him he denys it. He is a bold face liar so yeah O don't believe him.

On the other hand how about you realize your in the customer service industry and it's not all about you.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't even start any conversation, I don't give a sh...iit , if a woman like to talk I talk too , see this a woman she left a comment for me yesterday, I don't flirt or ask any body ...greet them nicely, that's all, I start my trip and don't even look at them lol , if I ask something it's gonna be only concerning the trip which route you would prefer if the trip is more than 10 miles, I have this crappy girl going for a mile trip and still ...asking me to take a street which is very bad, and it's same distance mathematically and so she is done no more pick up, she already was 4.6,I told her do you wana drive? So she see the point . Don't f..ucking tell it's my attitude, it's the problem of some bi...t ches they are out of control and they need some body to stop them .ok? 
See these comments yesterday they are from girls I respect you if you deserve respect, remember one against one.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

I respect every body as long as they keep being nice, It had nothing to do with gender, I love women lol but I don't mix job with fun


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> I don't know where the heck you got political or ideological hangups from that post, but OK.......


To me, the notion that it is even remotely justifiable to attack the livelihood of a near minimum wage worker because he says, "so where are you from?" has a penis and because rape exists in the world, suggests a particular ideological outlook.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

VegasR said:


> To me, the notion that it is even remotely justifiable to attack the livelihood of a near minimum wage worker because he says, "so where are you from?" has a penis and because rape exists in the world, suggests a particular ideological outlook.


Seriously most people dont realize uber and lyft workers can be making a mere minimum wage. I also didn't say it was just the where are you from but the continual probing of ones life. And I know many young don't understand the concept of privacy ( with the internet and all) but everything I said is just basic common sense.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Gays you 've gone far with the the topic , although I fully agree that women are rough in ratings just like women are too sensitive comparing to men, of course you can't ask a passenger where do you live or what do you do .. Unless the pax say I'm not from the area, automatically you may ask where from. ..Otherwise no. Keep it professional ,do not forget the relationship between we (the drivers ) and the passengers is a buisness relation ,we consider them strangers so they do , guys stop this shhiii.....t , we have more problems than this , we have to fight to get uber back to a decent pay, 2$a mile and 25 cent per min and 25 cent waiting time and 10$ Cancel fees.
Note, if a pax rude or like a driver behind the wheel just cancel on them.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Lildono said:


> Seriously most people dont realize uber and lyft workers can be making a mere minimum wage. I also didn't say it was just the where are you from but the continual probing of ones life. And I know many young don't understand the concept of privacy ( with the internet and all) but everything I said is just basic common sense.


That's different than saying women are justified in attacking male workers who do this, because rape exists, but it would be OK for women to the same thing.

Some posters, including women, said women can sometimes be fussy and ding you. The post I quoted and a few others started talking about rape and sexual harassment and accusing these posters of leering at their passengers and being creeps, with no basis whatsoever. Which is insane, and indicative of a particular ideological outlook.

I'm a huge privacy guy, and kind of agree with your general point about younger people not recognizing it. However, I disagree that casually asking someone where they are from or what they do is a violation of privacy.

I live in Vegas, so everyone is either a tourist or a transplant. When I started driving, I'd lean towards being quiet, which I'd probably prefer myself. But since I started getting people talking about their homes, their jobs and what they've done on vacation, my tips have at least tripled. So I give the people what they want.

I think these are basic elements of small talk. What are you going to talk about, if not your lives? Religion and politics? Most people love to talk about themselves.

If you don't wanna talk about it, it's very simple to rebuff the question. Give a vague, one word answer and look at your phone. Most people will get the message.

Now, if you live in a small town, and I ask you what street you live on (and I'm not driving you there), I might agree. That seems intrusive. But, I don't think "I live in Atlanta and work in sales" is deeply personal information. Also, these have been basic conversation pieces for a very long time, probably before any of us were born. It's not something new.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Lildono said:


> I guess Trump in your mind has never done anything bad against woman. You can find anytbing to say someone is lying but you weren't there. And I'm not just basing my view of Trump from these accusers his words have already proven he is and videos like this have already proven he is:
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_58137b85e4b0390e69cfbbba
> 
> ...


I do not know what Trump has done to women, neither do you, but there is a ton of circumstantial evidence that he did not do any of it, and plenty of reason to believe it was all a set up. If he really did it why do these women not press charges? Why wait up to 30 years to accuse Trump of grabbing their leg?

Also Trump was accused of walking into the room and staring at the women, but other women who were in the room said it was nothing like the one complaining said it was.

I have seen multiple people have their reputations ruined over false accusations by women, in this country it used to be innocent until proven guilty, but if a man is accused of anything sexual and they are automatically guilty according to many people like yourself. Which is the exact reason that men have so much to worry about when a paranoid woman climbs in the car looking for a reason to call you a sexual predator. If that is the way a woman feels than I hope she finds alternative transportation as 99.9% of the drivers out there are just trying to make a few bucks.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Lildono said:


> Seriously most people dont realize uber and lyft workers can be making a mere minimum wage. I also didn't say it was just the where are you from but the continual probing of ones life. And I know many young don't understand the concept of privacy ( with the internet and all) but everything I said is just basic common sense.


What does it matter how much money someone makes?


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

When you're 1 starring someone, you're voting for them to lose their job. I think it matters because a lot of people with jobs like Uber are barely making ends meet.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure I had such an experience yesterday. I picked up a "lady" and she immediately began to dictate.

We're leaving her workplace and approaching a left turn to go to her kids' school to pick them up. There are two turn lanes and we'll be making a right after the left turn, so I get in the right turn lane. She tells me to get in the left turn lane. Then, after we turn, she tells me to get in the right lane.

So then we pick up the kids. I didn't know it before, but they were like 4 and 6. I have no booster seats and she insists it will be okay. So we go.

Get back on the road and her complex is up ahead on the left. So I stay in the left lane. Nope! She tells me to get in the right lane. And then as we approach, she tells me to get in the left lane.

Due to her extreme accent, I'm guessing she's from a foreign country and maybe that's how it's done over there. I gave her 4 stars instead of my usual 5. No, I don't give 1 stars when there's no tip. I only drop it below 5 when something happens that I don't like.

And I didn't like the way she directed me to drive. Especially since lane-changing wrecks are the second-most common accident (behind backing). At least that's the way it is in trucking. I'm an 18-wheeler driver when I'm not Ubering.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

DrivingZiggy said:


> I'm pretty sure I had such an experience yesterday. I picked up a "lady" and she immediately began to dictate.
> 
> We're leaving her workplace and approaching a left turn to go to her kids' school to pick them up. There are two turn lanes and we'll be making a right after the left turn, so I get in the right turn lane. She tells me to get in the left turn lane. Then, after we turn, she tells me to get in the right lane.
> 
> ...


 that's a 2 star trip at best one for Micro management of direction and secondly for kids too young. It's your job to warn other drivers out there.


----------

